# In Praise of UK Motorhoming - Wildcamping



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

We often moan about how behind France we are regarding aires etc. But the UK is not so bad. 
I am relatively new to motorhoming but now that I have got my eye in I see lots of opportunities for wildcamping. In my village alone there is about a dozen places you could park up overnight and no one would bother you. You just have to have the confidence; after all what’s the worst that can happen? – there is a minute chance after 6pm that some council official might turn up and ask you to move on.
Also in UK, unlike on the continent, we don’t have to worry overmuch about security when wildcamping. If you see a good place and there is no other motorhome you don’t have to worry – you will not get gassed or broken into in the middle of the night.


----------



## seabreezesports (Dec 5, 2012)

We wild camp on the "traveling nights" to the campsites . 3 night up and down to Scotland . 4 Around France . No issues apart from finding level ground 
I think keeping moving on is the key. 3 to 4 nights in one spot may cause trouble .


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

seabreezesports said:


> We wild camp on the "traveling nights" to the campsites . 3 night up and down to Scotland . 4 Around France . No issues apart from finding level ground
> I think keeping moving on is the key. 3 to 4 nights in one spot may cause trouble .


Hi,

I would say that 3 to 4 nights wild camping anywhere qualifies you for the title "Traveller".


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

DavyS said:


> We often moan about how behind France we are regarding aires etc. But the UK is not so bad.
> I am relatively new to motorhoming but now that I have got my eye in I see lots of opportunities for wildcamping. In my village alone there is about a dozen places you could park up overnight and no one would bother you. You just have to have the confidence; after all what's the worst that can happen? - there is a minute chance after 6pm that some council official might turn up and ask you to move on.
> Also in UK, unlike on the continent, we don't have to worry overmuch about security when wildcamping. If you see a good place and there is no other motorhome you don't have to worry - you will not get gassed or broken into in the middle of the night.


Davy

I totally agree. 

I have done a lot of wildcamping in UK. I park on verges, country roads, residential roads(but never close to or in obvious view of a house). I will park in field/forest entrances, but take into account that there is no livestock and that the crop is not likely to be harvested/sprayed - even then, I am on site to move on request. Many farmers have driven by with no comment or even a wave - they know when a Motorhomer is genuine and not a '*****'

I have only once been asked to 'move on' and that was in the very wide entrance to a Forestry Commission track, up which lived their employee. I later found out that the Commission's policy is [paraphrased] 'We do not encourage Motorhomes but we do not ban the odd overnight parking' - even in their own CPs. I find that a very reasonable attitude of 'live and let live'. Of course they are tasked with allowing reasonable enjoyment of the natural assets that they manage on our behalf.

I believe the NT are reviewing there policy. I would suggest to them that they allow NT Members to stay overnight.

I find Scotland,Poland and Slovakia even easier because of less fences.

Keep enjoying the freedom.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DavyS said:


> Also in UK, unlike on the continent, we don't have to worry overmuch about security when wildcamping. If you see a good place and there is no other motorhome you don't have to worry - you will not get gassed or broken into in the middle of the night.


I am guessing this bit (above) is you joking yes?  8O


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> DavyS said:
> 
> 
> > Also in UK, unlike on the continent, we don't have to worry overmuch about security when wildcamping. If you see a good place and there is no other motorhome you don't have to worry - you will not get gassed or broken into in the middle of the night.
> ...


hey Barry, after this thread, you might have to start discounting Fruitcake gas safety equipment. I think, Fruitcake share price might just have done a Hank, and Tanked :lol:
maybe a Fruitcake profit warning is imminent  :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thinking about it Barry :wink: now wilding is safe, you will get a lot of members wanting their money back, claiming they were mis sold  :lol: 
Not another scandal 

http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/scotl...en_mis_sold_to_you_tv_phones_and_internet.htm


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> Thinking about it Barry :wink: now wilding is safe, you will get a lot of members wanting their money back, claiming they were mis sold  :lol:
> Not another scandal
> 
> http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/scotl...en_mis_sold_to_you_tv_phones_and_internet.htm


No! The OP is quite correct. Europe is a dangerous place!

Especially France where they even sell narcotic robbery gas in Super U now.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking about it Barry :wink: now wilding is safe, you will get a lot of members wanting their money back, claiming they were mis sold  :lol:
> ...


Me thinks you are mis selling and a prime candidate for Rouge Traders


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grath said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


As long as he is not 'Miss'-selling - he could be in trouble with Miss Chelle :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Where is he :?: missing in inaction  
maybe counting the family coffers,before doing a bunk :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Grath said:


> Where is he :?: missing in inaction
> maybe counting the family coffers,before doing a bunk :lol:


Busy! Got to get ready to go darn sarf and do some work (for a change).

Bah!


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

[quote

Me thinks you are mis selling and a prime candidate for Rouge Traders[/quote]

Is Barry selling rouge now as well? I guess that was Sexybint's request :lol:

Alan


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Seriously now and coming back to the OP first comments, I do agree that there is no shortage of opportunities for sensible wilding in UK.
And as Geoff said, use discretion and keep a low profile - most people are reasonable and friendly if you're not 'taking the mick'.

Alan


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

From OP:
So I think we are all pretty much in agreement that wildcamping in the UK is at least as easy as in France/Spain because less worry about being attacked.
However, when we are travelling we like to park up for the evening quite early; about 4pm for a cup of tea.
I feel that whereas I would be comfortable to sneak into a spot after 6pm when everyone has finished work and gone home for their dinner, 4pm is less comfortable.
Any thoughts?

And chaps, I am posting here to learn from this forum. Please dont flood this thread with private banter - it's very boring and likely to deter people from reading the complete thread and contributing useful information.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Davys, please excuse the banter, but a few of us have wilded for many years and sometimes the subject does need lightening up a little.
From my own view, it is, nowhere near as easy or safe to wild here as it is in France, or Germany. For me, those two are M/H heaven.
Other Countries are pretty easy, Spain and Portugal come to mind, but here in the UK, it can be difficult if you want a nice view. OK industrial areas or lay bys are easy, but who wants to stop here  
I don't think there would be much serious crime to worry about here in the UK, but the Yob element is the main issue, with damage or petty crime!
Scotland is easy, and Wales is not too difficult.
Can I relax and am I happy to leave my van unattended here in England? Not really!


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The only comment I would make is that you are classing Aires and Wild Camping in the same category, which they ain't.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

ob1 said:


> The only comment I would make is that you are classing Aires and Wild Camping in the same category, which they ain't.


I take it this reply was not to me and I agree.
Then we could open a discussion again on what is wildcamping.
Should it be Freecamping? what are car parks? not really wild are they.
I suppose true wilding, is out in the middle of nowhere.
From my point of view, I probably fall into the freecamping and aire brigade!
Works for me!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Davy

You mention '..when people have gone home..' suggesting that you would be parking in a working/commercial area, which would not normally be my choice - prefer rural/residential. Maybe you are thinking of close to town amenities such as restaurants. 

Either way I think the timing does not matter if one is being considerate anyway. I have never had any problem because I stopped earlier.

Of course you may have to pay for the 1600-1800 period in some areas.

Geoff


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I think that, as far as your are sensible and sensitive to the local area, then overnighting almost anywhere in the UK is fine.

we've stayed on residential streets, car parks without height barriers etc - but we'd always avoid town centre/seafront type locations as you are likely to get moved on as soon as you settle down.

our personal preference is to stay at pubs - there are many listed as m/h friendly in places like Britstops or park4night.com - if we can't find one listed, we'll call a convenient looking one and ask. many are happy for you to stay if the car park is big enough and you give them your business for a meal and some drinks in the evening.

we spend a lot of summer officiating at triathlon events on a weekend and have a phrase we use "wake up, another car park - must be a triathlon day" as we have stayed in so many!!


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

What I ment was that Aires, by and large, have water, a dump, and even electric sometimes if you want it. The police know it is there and often look in. Also you won't get moved on. Not the same as wild camping at all although we do it if necessary.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't get me wrong with my above posts, when I said I probably fall into the Freecamping/Aire brigade.
I do proper wild, but less and less here in the UK, probably due to retirement, we have more time to go abroad.
Only one camp site and one c/s during the last year


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Do people seriously think they are safer wilding in the UK than mainland Europe? Have you seen the crime stats for the UK compared to the likes of France, Italy, Austria etc? 

I hardly ever wild in the uk anymore. Scotland and the islands maybe or select spots in the Lake District. The UK is full of nutters and yobs that have no respect for anyone let alone motorhomers. I'm very particular where I park here.

Most if mainland Europe though just feels safer to me. People are generally more welcoming and respectful of motorhomes and there are less yobs and the inevitable boy racers which seem to occupy every car park in the uk after midnight.

Statistically you are much more likely to be the victim of a crime here than abroad.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Spot on Barry.
I also hardly ever wild here but sometimes I do, but very selective known locations to me.
I would feel safer, wilding almost anywhere other than here.
OK there would be a few exceptions!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I think that when the average non-motorhomer sees a motorhome parked they straight away think "[email protected] the gypsies have moved in"
or "why don't they go on a site like normal caravanners"
Then they start complaining to the council and we end up being banned.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

From OP:
Well guys thanks for the advice but I must admit to being astounded.
Maybe I have read too many scare stories and cautions about 'freecamping' (good term) in southern France and Spain. Advice such as 'dont camp if you are the only one in the aire'; 'autoroute aires are dangerous' etc. The advice seems to apply where populations of east european immigrants are highest. 
Whereas in the UK you would probably seek out lonely places. 

But the general opinion on this forum is that freecamping in France/Spain is much safer than in the UK, largely cos of the yob and drunks problem in the UK. In last month's MMM in an article about following the Thames, the writer is obviously freecamping in residential areas and reports a 'rap-a-tap-tap' about midnight - which he ignored and went back to sleep. So maybe in the UK you might need a thick skin but you are unlikely to get robbed.

Well, I have learnt something.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi DavyS.
As a firm wilder or free camper (call it what you want) I don't often use campsites.
I can honestly say that France and Germany are as safe as it gets. We have wilded and used airs's in both of these Countries, also others, but we always feel as near to 100% safe. (in France & Germany)
You just need to use your instinct, and if it does not feel right, move on! 
I suppose, it depends on the type of places you go to, we usually go inland, following a river or canal, and we don't generally stop in large City's. Saying that, some times we do particularly, Germany.
You mention Mway aire's, Yes a big no no!, but we don't use toll roads. 
Generally, I would be happier to wild in almost any other country than here in the UK
But, it possibly depends on what you are driving. If you have a vehicle that the odd brick or possibly more likely, a beer bottle, if it hit the side of your van, wouldn't really hurt it, then the UK is probably as safe as any!

edit
From, your opening post, I think, maybe you have not been over the water. Give it a go, I am sure you will agree with my comments!

I suppose, the bottom line is, if I had the chance to holiday abroad or in the UK, even if only for two weeks where would I go?
No contest, over the water would win, by 100 to 1


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

At the backend of last summer we were travelling across south central France, heading west. It was getting dark and we found ourselves driving through a vast military range. No Aires for miles and we were looking for a likely wild spot.

I found a deserted village with a good spot to park so pulled in. It was then I discovered that the buildings were damaged and full of holes. Clearly it was being used for live target practice. 8O Not wanting to be blown to bits we moved on. Eventually we found a really lovely small village with just one or two people around. It had a lovely little square but no Aire or obvious wild spot to park up on.

An old guy doing is hedges saw us pondering what to do and just pointed his shears at the square! Ok says I? Oui, Oui! So that was us parked in their little village square for all to see.

A couple of other residents passed by walking their dogs and give us a pleasant Bonsoire. They just are not bothered and accept Le Camping Car anywhere.

Imagine that here!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I for one can see why Barry is encouraging people to wild camp. It's obvious. People die on a regular basis from gas when sleeping unprepared in their vans. He sells gas detectors so if some people die, loads of others buy his products then he's a happy chap. He, no doubt, sees piles of dead bodies at the side of the road as "good copy". Never mind the grief its profit all the way!

Whereas I work on a campsite and can tell you now its far safer. No packs of starving wolves, no marauding gangs of footpads and ne'er do wells and no gassings, it's a good nights sleep all the way, and all at a modest price. plus, if you ask nicely the staff will wash your van.

So at the end of the day its obvious, die horribly in your sleep with Barry pocketing more cash, or sleep peacefully through the night and awake to birds singing and the sun shining. I know what I'd choose.

:lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wonder how long it will be till some half wit reads one of these stupid claims and tries it with gas resulting in a death? Alan.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Annsman said:


> I for one can see why Barry is encouraging people to wild camp. It's obvious. People die on a regular basis from gas when sleeping unprepared in their vans. He sells gas detectors so if some people die, loads of others buy his products then he's a happy chap. He, no doubt, sees piles of dead bodies at the side of the road as "good copy". Never mind the grief its profit all the way!
> 
> Whereas I work on a campsite and can tell you now its far safer. No packs of starving wolves, no marauding gangs of footpads and ne'er do wells and no gassings, it's a good nights sleep all the way, and all at a modest price. plus, if you ask nicely the staff will wash your van.
> 
> ...


Personally I am too scared to use a Campsite.

I have heard the stories about the Warders .... err, Wardens. 8O


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Nonsense! We're all like big soft fluffy things. It's like being looked after by your favourite gran and grandad. Never a cross word and always a cheery laugh and joke! :lol:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, I guess we're just primitive up this way!

Lots of wildcamping and too cold for yobs!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So you think campsites are safe huh? Well think again!

Read the comments by Mr Haynes towards the bottom of this article.

On a CC site this weekend? Be afraid! BE VERY AFRAID!
8O

Linky thing

EDIT: That link doesnt work as its been modified by THIS Forum as it has the word FUN in it!

Try this one and click on the link in the first post

Another linky thing


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh, go to bed Barry! It's getting late.... You're being alarmist!

You know very well how many perfectly safe wildcamping sites there are - in the UK as well as on the Continent!!

Stop trying to scare the Newbies!! :roll:


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

DavyS said:


> Advice such as 'dont camp if you are the only one in the aire'


This advice does not need to be followed. Whether in UK or on the continent, scumbags prefer to have a choice of targets. And, especially, the possibility to approach and get away unnoticed.



DavyS said:


> 'autoroute aires are dangerous'


This advice should indeed be followed. Be it autoroute in France or autobahn in Germany, about 90% of all MH burglaries reported to the police have happened on such places. Better leave the motorway and find an aire, or just a quiet car park.



DavyS said:


> The advice seems to apply where populations of east european immigrants are highest.


It basically applies everywhere, but especially there where many tourists are. It's tourists that the scumbags are targetting.



DavyS said:


> ... largely cos of the yob and drunks problem in the UK.


That can happen anywhere: We have had nuisance from drunks on camp sites(!) in Norway and Sweden. Was more or less harmless in the end, but still unpleasant.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

DavyS - can I ask how many night's you've wild/free/aire-camped on mainland Europe and the UK?

It might help us understand where you're coming from.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

I found two very good articles in another motorhome forum.
A Beginners Guide to Wild Camping in your Motorhome
and Security When Wild Camping in your Motorhome. The MHF forum censors my links to you will have to have fun googling those titles!

They led to other useful posts which described robberies and stoning when 'airing' and wildcamping. BUT all the occurances were in southern France. So everyone here assures me that France/Spain are safer than UK but all the examples indicate the reverse.
Really confused!!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

DavyS said:


> I found two very good articles in another motorhome forum.
> A Beginners Guide to Wild Camping in your Motorhome
> and Security When Wild Camping in your Motorhome. The MHF forum censors my links to you will have to have fun googling those titles!
> 
> ...


Dave, if France is so unsafe, why do most of us go there :?:
Obviously, places like Marseilles is a little iffy, but generally it is one of the best Countries for M/Hs. (Notice I say one of)
If anybody says France is anywhere near as difficult to M/H in as here in the UK, they obviously have little experience, and are talking rubbish!
Just get over there and try it, then report 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

For some reason people associate the "South of France" with the coast when in fact the "South of France covers an inland area twice the size of England. The Dordogne, Lot and Provence is in "The south of France" but hundreds of miles from the coast.

On the med coast You may see a slight increase in crime but I doubt its anything in comparison to our coastal towns.

In land south of France is probably the safest place in Europe. Aveyron is full of superb Aires and if any of you get robbed there I will personally give you back double what you loose and pay your membership on here for the next ten years!*























* I could be pished so it doesnt count. You should be ok though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You are 99% safe everywhere
and 1 % unsafe somewhere ( not scientifically correct )

Be it walking on a busy street, camping in a remote spot etc

The odds prob go up when driving your car on the road 

Best just to get on and live life

Or you could borrow Shadow 8O 

Aldra :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> You are 99% safe everywhere
> and 1 % unsafe somewhere ( not scientifically correct )
> 
> Be it walking on a busy street, camping in a remote spot etc
> ...


I think I love you and that big shaggy doggy!/


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

The boss and i have wild-camped in our MH all over Europe and have never felt threatened or unsafe.

We think this is because of our looking very carefully at where to stop for the night and being sure we feel safe. Also, we take great care not to upset neighbours and we stay tidy and leave no footprints. We're careful that we don't overstay our welcome and we move immediately on request. 
These all seem to be matters of courtesy and common sense !

Maybe we've just been lucky but we've had some great times in beautiful locations and our methods sure beat having ugly 6' campsite fences between us and the real world. 

Everyone to his own! 
But I think Aldra is perhaps right and security is maybe a matter of luck.... or Shadow !!!
:lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We usually park in a way that nobody knows we have been there except the odd fox, hare, squirrel or - jealous dog-walker(who has not got a glass of Rioja to hand).

The 'Ents' have never complained. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

tonyt said:


> DavyS - ...It might help us understand where you're coming from.


Tonyt, where I am coming from is summarised in the post heading - trying to talk up the UK. Many on this forum rubbish the UK and I wanted to balance that up a bit by pointing out advantages of the UK for free camping - you dont generally have to worry about being attacked, gassed or robbed. But I got swamped by the 'this country is crap' brigade!
This despite that a search of the web for first-hand stories of attacks on motorhomers are not difficult to find - but they predominantly describe problems in the south of France, Spain and Italy. I couldnt find one instance of similar in the UK. And before anyone does manage to track down an instance, remember the adage "the exception that proves the rule"


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Barry,

What is the source for your assertion that crime rates are much higher here than in France and what are the relative statistics? It's such an important topic that it would be helpful to many if you would share the information with us.

Roger


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

DavyS said:


> Tonyt, where I am coming from is summarised in the post heading - trying to talk up the UK. Many on this forum rubbish the UK and I wanted to balance that up a bit by pointing out advantages of the UK for free camping - you dont generally have to worry about being attacked, gassed or robbed. But I got swamped by the 'this country is crap' brigade!
> This despite that a search of the web for first-hand stories of attacks on motorhomers are not difficult to find - but they predominantly describe problems in the south of France, Spain and Italy. I couldnt find one instance of similar in the UK. And before anyone does manage to track down an instance, remember the adage "the exception that proves the rule"


Thanks for that.
I wholeheartedly agree that there are some really great places in the UK with some really nice campsites, but, and it's a very big but - motorhoming on the continent is, in general, much better.

Of course there are incidents of crime but the majority of those made against motorhomes on the continent are in places most "wised up/experienced" motorhomers would avoid - not all but most.

I'm very much siding with those who believe it's far far safer, and therefore more comfortable, to use a motorhome on the continent. On the whole they are received as welcome tourists who spends lots of dosh in village shops and restaurants. In the UK a motorhome is seen as unwelcome and to be treated with suspicion and everything possible done to make them go somewhere else. No Motorhomes, No Parking, No Camping, No Overnight Parking, 2.3 M Height Restriction, 24Hour Parking for £24, Use 2 Parking Bays Buy 2 Tickets.... they could simplify that lot by having just one sign : Motorhomes Bugger Off.

I'm not sure if you actually said if you've travelled much on the continent, or in the UK?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

This happened to us, not hear say!
We were at Conway Marina a few years ago and in the dark of a winter night, a gang of 24 marauding teenagers came to visit.
Yes 24, I counted them, and they were a little intimidating, and were drinking.
At first I thought they would go away, but one sat on our fixed step and another banged on the door  
Luckily, we had Daughters dog with us and the knock prompted a big beefy bark 8) As I opened the door, to show them the pretty beefy dog, they moved away, but just then, a Police car arrived. I think someone from a nearby house had called them as there were no other vans around and we didn't.
They cleared off, but we still moved, as they could have returned and would probably think it was us who had called the Plods!
I have never had anything like this happen abroad, and I do think that European mainland kids are better behaved!

I have also had a truck broken into on four occasions.
Twice the cab, while daytime parked, on a National road in Spain, and twice the trailer, while overnighting, at a main service area on a non toll French Autoroute.
The difference, is that I had no choice, I had to park at these places. With my M/H, I can choose better locations.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Grath said:


> This happened to us, not hear say!
> We were at Conway Marina a few years ago and in the dark of a winter night, a gang of 24 marauding teenagers came to visit.
> Yes 24, I counted them, and they were a little intimidating, and were drinking.
> At first I thought they would go away, but one sat on our fixed step and another banged on the door
> ...


We have wildcamped all over the uk and the continent. Never had one issue in the uk and have had one problem abroad with idiots.

There are nutters all over the world, if you are in the wrong place at the wrong time you may be unlucky.

You may live in a remote village with the lowest crime rate in the country, only 2 house break ins in the last 20 years, that statistic will not help however, if you have been one of the unfortunate 2 households.

Follow the usual advice and hope you are lucky regardless of if you are in the uk or on the continent.

Paul.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Further to my above post, I would like to add, that we have wilded for about 10 years, sometimes with another van, but mostly alone, but we are always more alert and on our guard here in the UK.
I do think we are pretty experienced and we get a feel if a place is safe, we have even had other M/H ask if we are staying, both, here and abroad, and could they stay with us. Seems many don't like to park alone. But, sometimes alone is better.
But, nowadays, we do very little here in the UK, it's just too much hassle, and we M/H for relaxation and enjoyment!
Hassle and relaxation, just does not mix
:lol:


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We visited the UK in our MH the summer before last. We wild/free camoed with the exception of 1 night. Reason being we needed to empty and fill etc so had to do a campsite for a night. That is the main downside to the UK. Even if wilding you still need services...in our case every 7 days ish so not too much of an issue but still needs much more planning than in Europe.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I have been motorhoming a lot both in UK and the continent, and mostly spent the nights "wild" or on aire/stellplatz type sites. Based on this experience I think there are two completely different aspects: Security is one of them. And the other is, are MHs being made welcome in any way, or not?

Regarding security, I think that there is not much difference between UK and the continent. On both sides of the channel you can be at the wrong place at the wrong time. Also the kind of places which are likely to be wrong (motorway service stations, large car parks in urban areas, tourist attractions), and the kind of time period likely to be wrong (peak season) will probably be pretty much the same.

But, apart from a few notable exceptions, on the continent you will find a lot more places where MHs are actively made welcome, are effectively invited to stay. And in most other places MHs will at least be tolerated.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

pomme1 said:


> Barry,
> 
> What is the source for your assertion that crime rates are much higher here than in France and what are the relative statistics? It's such an important topic that it would be helpful to many if you would share the information with us.
> 
> Roger


I think the information is widely available all over the internet but just look at violent crime and robberies. Ok one of these link is the Mail so sorry for that but it took me two seconds to google it.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ry-Europe-Britain-worse-South-Africa-U-S.html

http://www.infiniteunknown.net/2013...nce-rate-is-4-36-times-worse-than-in-the-u-s/

I think in the UK your more likely to be just abused or disturbed by nutters than robbed. Less likely to be abused or disturbed abroad I reckon.

There has only been two occasions where someone has physically tried to get into the van. Once was a chancer at Dover on Marine Parade who was just a pished up idiot and the other was a complete Fruitcake on Stellplatz in the Black Forest. See here (dead funny. Well it is now!) http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-109052-stellplatz-terror.html

No one is ever getting on our van though while we are in it. It just isnt happening.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Barry,

You're the last person I expected to be quoting from a Daily Mail article, let alone one from 2009!

I love France, having traveled there at least once a year for forty years and agree that it's generally more welcoming to motorhomes than the UK, but it's changing and we're not universally loved or welcomed over there.

I have noticed that parking restrictions are increasing year on year, and I've had more than one run-in with residents. Last year, for example, I stopped on a car park simply to check the map, only to have a local banging on the driver's window telling me, in no uncertain terms, that I couldn't stop there. I also had a bottle thrown at the 'van in Quimper.

There are nutters and yobbos in every country, and I have no reason to believe that France has any more or less than the UK. The key difference I guess is that the population density in France means that your are probably less likely to encounter one.

Roger


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are constantly alert

Shadow hates all and everybody approaching the van

And I joke about him

But the truth is an 8 stone dog hell bent on protecting his territory is a pain

We changed the van to keep him behind wire doors in the garage

Out and about he is a pussycat

In the van he is a potential lethal weapon

I think I would risk someone breaking in for a gentle friendly dog

But he is ours a beautiful intelligent companion

But a a jeckel and Hyde in the van

Aldra


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Europe feels safer to us than the UK, but inland is safer than the coasts of either.

Spanish costas, for example, more of a problem even on campsites. It's a shame how much things have changed in 20+ years.

Inland Europe generally always feels safe, with people so welcoming.

Perhaps it's to do with how overcrowded the UK is? The more crowded the place, the less welcoming the people?

Or are the British just xenophobic?


----------

